# X five Competition



## rb4u (Nov 10, 2007)

Just picked up a used X five in 40 cal. What a beautiful weapon. Does anyone know if they make a 357 sig barrel for the x five?


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

im looking for a similar pistol, just out of curiousity, what did it set u back


----------



## rb4u (Nov 10, 2007)

$1400, no box or extra magazine but had never been fired.


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

X5 model is a 5 inch barrel available only in 9mm or 40S&W. Sig did at one point offer a 229 Sport Sig Sauer P229 SPORT in a 4.5" barrel. Here's info to one for sale at Turners Outdoorsman:



Store Reseda address
(818) 996-5033 
Make Sig Sauer 
Model P229 SPORT 
Type Pistol 
Finish Stainless 
Stock/Grips Rubber 
Caliber .357 Sig 
Sights Adjustable 
Barrel Length 4.5" 
Condition 95% 
Price $1100.00 
Serial Number AH 
New / Used / Consign Consign 
Can Item Be Transferred To Other Stores? No 
Additional Comments Includes Factory Case, Two Magazines, Factory Test Target. 


Please print this page out and take it to the store 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disclaimers:

All guns subject to prior sale. Please call the store beforehand to check to see if a specific gun is still available. 
Used and consignment guns are subject to a 30-day hold prior to availability. 
All consignment or used firearms are sold “as is” and without warranty. 
Used guns may be transferred to Turner's locations nearest you. Call store for details. (Consignment guns are normally not available for transfer to other stores.) 
Grading system is based on "Blue Book" and/or NRA grading standards and do not represent


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah Hmmm...not sure if they make a .357 barell that long, that x-5 is pretty much the only sig made in that size I think...But sh*t man, thats a beautiful pistol and Im very jealous


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on the X-Five. Its one great shooting pistol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very, I mean very nice.:drooling:Hope you don't mine me drooling over it.:drooling:


----------

